# Alright experts Fisheye vs Super Wide Angle. Show me some ARTSY FARTSY shots



## RumDaddy (Apr 15, 2010)

Cant make my mind up on which one to get. A fisheye or a super wide angle lens. I know the fisheye can become repetitive. Id really really like to see the creative shots that these lenses help make more creative. So please share some of your images that these lenses helped enhance.. 

Thanks..


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 15, 2010)

Spot reserved for a couple shots I can post of the fisheye later.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 15, 2010)

I normally don't say stuff like this, but holy sh** is your sig annoying...


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd get a rectilinear super wide angle personally, more versatile than the fisheye. But if you have the money the fisheye could be a lot of fun.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 15, 2010)

> I normally don't say stuff like this, but holy sh** is your sig  annoying...


add the signature to this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ram-am-i-right-wrong-manual-mode-dummies.html and... you get the idea


----------



## MattxMosh (Apr 15, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> I normally don't say stuff like this, but holy sh** is your sig annoying...



That sort of makes me want to turn signatures back on just to see what it is.


----------



## RumDaddy (Apr 15, 2010)

Fine Ill change my sig... Now lets see some of what can be done with these kind of lenses.


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2010)

Just find the "fisheye" and "wide angle" Flickr groups.


----------



## den9 (Apr 15, 2010)

trust when i tell you to get a super wide angle


----------



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2010)

RumDaddy said:


> Fine Ill change my sig... Now lets see some of what can be done with these kind of lenses.



Google is your friend.  There are several sites that already have what you are looking for posted that you could go to instead of wasting bandwidth here.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 16, 2010)

No one wants to show off?

A rectilinear UWA will be more useful than a fisheye, but I use my fish a lot and it doesn't just sit in my bag like everyone says it will.











Oh nos! Fish eye portrait!




Fishy


----------



## RumDaddy (Apr 16, 2010)

Heres the thing about the Fisheye. If photography is a hobby to you. Well then a fisheye can get old quick. But if you run a business and majority of the photos you take are for somebody else. That one fisheye photo may be boring to you but may also be the customers favorite.


----------



## RumDaddy (Apr 16, 2010)

For the record. I know a million times over that a person determines how creative the shot is. Not the lens.  I know this more then you guys will ever understand. Ive been staring through a camera lens for 15 or 16 years now. I dont want some simple fix, nor do I want to put my magic lens on and take a boring shot and make it instantly magically delicious. But I know their are some photography tools out there that help enhance images or help a already creative photographer take his unusually unique images to the next level. Or perhaps certain lenses help fuel the creativeness of the photographer. Im currently learning new things from the use of many different camera settings and would also like to learn from the different lenses.






But this $h!t is CRAZY EXPENSIVE and Im self employed in a very troubled industry. So, I now need a back up body, a diffusor, photography props, brochures, PS and 2 more lenses that will probably cost more then the used minivan in my driveway. LOL! 

Time to go google some images.


----------



## MattxMosh (Apr 16, 2010)

RumDaddy said:


> For the record. I know a million times over that a person determines how creative the shot is. Not the lens.  I know this more then you guys will ever understand. Ive been staring through a camera lens for 15 or 16 years now. I dont want some simple fix, nor do I want to put my magic lens on and take a boring shot and make it instantly magically delicious. But I know their are some photography tools out there that help enhance images or help a already creative photographer take his unusually unique images to the next level. Or perhaps certain lenses help fuel the creativeness of the photographer. Im currently learning new things from the use of many different camera settings and would also like to learn from the different lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I bought my 10D many moons ago it cost more than both my cars.

But you don't _need_ any of that. Tissue paper & rubber bands, Aviary/Paint.net/GIMP are free, and you can rent any lens you need for anything.

Hell all you need is any camera, it's what is behind it that counts.


----------



## cfusionpm (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer super wide to fisheye:

Canon EF-S 10-22mm


----------



## RumDaddy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats a kewl photo,


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally I would rather have a normal super wide but the choice is yours, you will get people leaning both ways. Sigma just came out with a new 8mm NON fisheye thats the widest lens supposedly. Go to their site and look. I think its like $1000. I think the fisheye would be cool, but to a degree its sort of a novelty look. There is no way a lens that gives a very specific look like that is going to get used as much as a versatile standard superwide ( UNLESS you only shoot wierd fisheyed photos. ) I think after 15-16 years you should know whether you "NEED" a fisheye or not. If its just something to screw around with, then go with the new prooptic manual fisheye thats like $250.


----------



## kami (Apr 22, 2010)

You can even make fish-eye photos in post-processing. I 2nd a wide-angle over a fisheye.


----------



## outamyway (Apr 22, 2010)

All taken with my 10.5 f2.8 fisheye. I like it for landscapes, automobiles, portraits (if done right) and just about any other kind of photography. Plus, with a minimum focus distance of 6", it is handy for almost macro shots too.


----------

